# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Αντιο φιλαρακι μου...

## kyrkouts

Δυστυχως σημερα εζησα αυτο που απευχομουν εδω και 16 χρονια... Το γκριφον-κανις μου, η Ροζυ μου εφυγε σημερα... Δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω... Εφυγε στην αγκαλια μου... Δρομος χωρις επιστροφη... και η δυσκολοτερη αποφαση της ζωης μου... Δεν ειχα επιλογη... Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε μα ποτε στη ζωη μου δευτερολεπτα πριν την κοιμησει ο γιατρος το βλεμμα που μου εριξε μεσα στα ματια μου και μετα που με εγλειψε... και ολα αυτα τα εκανε ενω ειχε να κουνηθει πανω απο τρεις ωρες... Ειναι πραγματικα η δυσκολοτερη μερα της ζωης μου...

Αγαπουλα μου ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ που γεμισες τη ζωη μου με ομορφες στιγμες και ΑΓΑΠΗ... Αντιο...

Ροζυ 26-10-1998   24-5-2014....

----------


## jk21

Kυριακο μπορει να μην εχω καποιο σκυλακι κοντα μου ,αλλα τα αγαπω (αν μετριεται η αγαπη ) περισσοτερο και απο τα πουλια .Ξερω ποσο δενονται μαζι μας και ποσο δενονται οι ανθρωποι με αυτα .Ο αποχωρισμος σιγουρα ειναι οδυνηρος για σενα ,αλλα οι στιγμες που περασατε μαζι ,δεν πεθαινουν .Να σαι καλα και να προσφερεις την αγαπη σου σε καθε ζωο ,που χεις την ευθυνη και ισως σε καποιο σκυλακι που θα σε χρειαστει οταν βρεθει μπροστα στο δρομο σου (και ειναι πολλα .... ) .Ειμαι σιγουρος για αυτο ,για ενα λογο παραπανω ,που πριν λιγο καιρο ,ειχα ευκαιρια να γνωρισω για λιγο απο κοντα ,εναν ανθρωπο με καθαρα ματια !

ας αναπαυτει κοντα στο Δημιουργο του !

----------


## johnakos32

Κυριάκο Κρίμα όσο και να πούμε ότι λυπούμαστε και ότι καταλαβαινουμε δεν είναι το ίδιο με σένα που το ζεις,  δυστυχώς όλα αυτά είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα. 
Τα σκυλάκια δυστυχώς ζουν λίγο κάτι που οι περισσότεροι θα θέλαμε το σκύλο μας να το έχουμε σε όλη μας την ζωή μέχρι και το δικο μας τέλος,  είναι καλύτερα ακομα και από άνθρωπο σου δίνουν απλόχερα πραγματική αγάπη. 
Έτσι είναι η σκυλίτσα σου έζησε 16 ολόκληρα γεμάτα χρόνια μαζί σου και σε ευχαριστεί για αυτό. 
Τέτοιες στιγμές ίσως είναι οι μοναδικές που μετανιώνουμε που πήραμε σκύλο δεν είναι έτσι όμως είναι και οι στιγμές χαράς τόσων χρονών! 
Εύχομαι να αναπαυτεί η ψυχούλα της...

----------


## Giorgekid

Λυπαμαι για την απωλεια σου.....ξερω πως ειναι επειδη πριν λιγες μερες εχασα τον παρη μου........ομως εχω και εγω ενα τετοιο σκυλάκι αλλα σε καφε χρωματισμό στην ιδια ράτσα και οντως καταλαβαινω πως δέθηκε πολυ μαζι σου.......δεν μας αφήνει ουτε στην τουαλέτα να μπούμε χωρις αυτην!ας αναπαυτει η ψυχούλα της.........

----------


## Γ.Μπ.

Λυπάμαι πολύ για την απώλειά σου.Είμαι σίγουρος ότι 16 χρόνια γεμίσατε ο ένας τον άλλον αγάπη.Στις δύσκολες αυτές στιγμές σου , κάποιοι σε συμπονούν και σε καταλαβαίνουν.Η Ρόζυ ξέρει οτι δεν θα την ξεχάσης και ειναι ευτυχισμένη.

----------


## Pidgey

Αντίο και από 'μένα στη μικρούλα σου Κυριάκο...

Στον αποχωρισμό, στην πιο δύσκολη ίσως στιγμή σας, κατάφερε να σου δείξει για τελευταία φορά την αγάπη της για 'σένα παρά τον πόνο της. Με ένα βλέμμα σε ευχαρίστησε και εκείνη με τον δικό της τρόπο για όλα τα χρόνια που ήσουν κοντά της και με ένα τελευταίο γλύψιμο σε αποχαιρέτησαι... 

Πόσο καταφέρνουν να μας συγκινούν αυτές οι ζωούλες ακόμα και αν δεν τα έχουμε καν γνωρίσει-ζήσει από κοντά; Ας αναπαυτεί, όπου και αν βρίσκεται...

----------


## geo_ilion

λυπαμαι πολυ για την μικρουλα σου κυριακο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο το κεφαλαιο του αποχωρισμου στην σχεση που ειχατε σιγουρα ειμαι σιγουρος πως δεν θα την ξεχασεις ποτε 16 χρονια περασατε μαζι πολυ ομορφα και ευτυχισμενα

----------


## Efthimis98

Κυριάκο, είναι πολύ οδυνηρό το όλο σκηνικό του χαμού του "αδελφού" μας. Που μας συντρόφευε χρόνια ως ένας πιστός μας φίλος. Δυστυχώς ο θάνατος είναι ένα κομμάτι -σύντομο- της ζωής του ανθρώπου και είναι αναπόφευκτο. Είμαι σίγουρος οτι η Ρόζυ σου ευχαριστήθηκε την ζωή όσο δεν μπορούμε να φανταστούμε. 
Η λύση για να ξεχάσεις τον θάνατο του, αλλά και να σου θυμίζει τις ευχάριστες στιγμές που περάσατε είναι ένα άτυχο σκυλάκι που δεν είχε την δική του τύχει. Καθημερινά εγκαταλείπονται 10άδες από αυτά... και είναι κρίμα, αλλά σκέψου το. Αν όχι τώρα στο μέλλον. Δεν διαφέρουν σε τίποτα από τα ράτσας, τα οποία στην ουσία είναι γονείς όλων των ημίαιμων. 

Λυπάμαι πολύ, και καλό παράδεισο!!!

----------


## Georgianna

Κυριάκο, σε νιώθω απόλυτα. Πάνε 10 χρόνια που αναγκαστήκαμε να κοιμήσουμε τη Λουλού μας (ημίαιμο κανίς τεριέ). Ήταν 15 χρονών, τυφλή πια και πολύ άρρωστη. Δεν άντεχα να τη βλέπω άλλο να υποφέρει. Ήταν από τις χειρότερες εμπειρίες της ζωής μου κι έκανα πολύν καιρό να το ξεπεράσω...κόντεψα να πάθω κατάθλιψη. Την είχα από 12 χρονών και είχαμε μεγαλώσει μαζί, μαζί κοιμόμασταν τα βράδια, για μένα ήταν πιο πολύ κι από άνθρωπος. Τη θάψαμε στην πίσω αυλή μας. Μαζί της έκλεισε το κεφάλαιο "σκύλος κατοικίδιο" για πάντα. Δε θα ξανάμπαινα στην ίδια διαδικασία ούτε για όλα το χρυσάφι του κόσμου. Παρηγοριέμαι μόνο με τη σκέψη πως της χαρίσαμε μια καλή ζωούλα, γιατι ένας Θεός ξέρει που θα κατέληγε το σκυλάκι διαφορετικά. Συλλυπητήρια, ειλικρινά. Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## petran

> Δυστυχως σημερα εζησα αυτο που απευχομουν εδω και 16 χρονια... Το γκριφον-κανις μου, η Ροζυ μου εφυγε σημερα... Δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω... Εφυγε στην αγκαλια μου... Δρομος χωρις επιστροφη... και η δυσκολοτερη αποφαση της ζωης μου... Δεν ειχα επιλογη... Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε μα ποτε στη ζωη μου δευτερολεπτα πριν την κοιμησει ο γιατρος το βλεμμα που μου εριξε μεσα στα ματια μου και μετα που με εγλειψε... και ολα αυτα τα εκανε ενω ειχε να κουνηθει πανω απο τρεις ωρες... Ειναι πραγματικα η δυσκολοτερη μερα της ζωης μου...
> 
> Αγαπουλα μου ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ που γεμισες τη ζωη μου με ομορφες στιγμες και ΑΓΑΠΗ... Αντιο...
> 
> Ροζυ 26-10-1998   24-5-2014....


*'' Δεν θα ξεχασω ποτε μα ποτε στη ζωη μου δευτερολεπτα  πριν την κοιμησει ο γιατρος το βλεμμα που μου εριξε μεσα στα ματια μου  και μετα που με εγλειψε''
*Με σκοτωσες...Κριμα....... ::  :: 
Κουραγιο και καλη δυναμη.
Οπως ειπαν κ τα άλλα παιδια σκεψου την ζωη κ την αγαπη που της προσφερες.

----------


## binary

Λυπάμαι για τη Ρόζυ Φίλε Μου.

Ειλικρινα.

Δυστυχώς ποτέ μου δεν είχα Σκύλο. Εύχομαι κάποια στιγμή να τα καταφέρω και να μπορέσω να αποκτήσω. Ίσως του χρόνου αν είμαι τυχερός. Κυτάζω στις Αγγελίες για Αδέσποτα και βλέπω αυτά τα μάτια που έχουν και σε κυτάνε... Τι μπορείς να πεις γι αυτά τα μάτια τους? Νομίζω ότι μπορώ να καταλάβω πόσο Οδυνηρό και Δύσκολο μπορεί να είναι.

Στο 'Ταξίδι' που κάνατε μαζί, πιστεύω ότι της πρόσφερες ότι πιο Όμορφο υπάρχει... Αγάπη και Φροντίδα. Γέμισες κι εσύ τη Ζωή της με αυτό που πραγματικά χρειαζόταν!

Ας Αναπαυτεί η Ψυχούλα Της.

Καλή Δύναμη και Κουράγιο. Εύχομαι Σύντομα να μπορέσεις να Χαμογελάσεις Ξανά, Κοιτάζοντας Δυό Ματάκια που θα Νιώσουν κι Εκείνα την Αγάπη και Στοργή που Ένιωσε η Ρόζυ.

Φιλικά,

Νεκτάριος.

----------


## Efthimis98

Θέλω να προσθέσω ακόμη ότι και το σκυλάκι στο χωριό μας είναι 11 περίπου χρονών πλέον, και δεν θέλω να το σκέφτομαι καθόλου. Παρόλα αυτά την αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν κουταβάκι, όλη μέρα την εκνευρίζουμε (  ::  ), την σκουντάμε, την γυρνάμε και αυτό κάνει κύκλους κύκλους κύκλους πολύ γράγορα στην αυλή για να μην την ενοχλούμε. Έτσι κάνει όταν χαίρεται...!! Και πολλές φορές από την χαρά της γρυλίζει κιόλας... και την κυνηγάμε γύρω γύρω, σαν χαζά!! Αλλά την έχουμε σαν παιδί μας, είναι πανέξυπνο... και δεν έχει χάσει την εμπιστοσύνη της σε εμάς, και ας έχει περάσει πολλά πολλά....!! 
Να επισημάνω, είναι ημίαιμη, και ΔΕΝ έχει να ζηλέψει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από κάθε καθαρόαιμο, πραγματικά!!! Αν σας περιγράψω πόσο έξυπνη ... και ας μην ήταν δικό μας αυτό το σκυλί!!

Θα μυ επιτρέψεις Κυριάκο να βγω λίγο off topic, και να σας δείξω μία φωτογραφιούλα της.... 
Είναι η πιο πρόσφατη που έχω, από τον Αύγουστο του 13... !! 






Και σε ορειβασία... extreme sports για την 10χρονη Ερμιόνη, τότε, μας!!  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κυριακο.. πραγματικα λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για την μικρουλα σου.. ευχομαι να ειναι καλα εκει που ειναι. καταλαβαινω πως νιωθεις.. ειχε η γιαγια μου, που εμενε απεναντι μου, ενα σκυλακι και το ειχα σαν δικο μου, ενα κανισακι σκετη γλυκα.. μας αφησε στα 17 της χρονια οντας κωφη και (σχεδον) τυφλη. το ποσο πονεσα δεν λεγεται μιας και και την ειχα σαν αδελφη μου.. ηταν μεγαλυτερη απο εμενα και μεγαλωσαμε μαζι..

----------


## kyrkouts

Σας ευχαριστω ολους πραγματικα... οσο περναει η ωρα ομως τοσο χειροτερα γινομαι... Τεραστια απωλεια... Αυτο το βλεμα Θεε μου... Δεν εχω κλεισει μια φορα τα ματια μου απο χθες κ να μη μου εχει ερθει αυτη η τελευταια εικονα... Εχω ενα μαλτεζακι εδω κ δυο μηνες... Δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να μην ξαναπαρω σκυλακι... Η ανιδιοτελης αγαπη που σου δινει δεν βρισκεται πουθενα αλλου.... Δεν παιζει ρολο αν ειναι το σκυλακι καθοροαιμο η οχι... Η αγαπη δεν κρυβεται πισω απο εκει... 
Ροζυ μου.... Κ με το χερι στη καρδια σας λεω οτι δεν πιστευω να πονεσω περισσοτερο απο χαμο ανθρωπου... μιας κ η Ροζυ ηταν Ανθρωπος... Ενα πραγμα δεν εκανε μονο... μονο να μιλησει δεν τα καταφερε...

----------


## e2014

κυριακο λυπαμαι κι εγω πολυ,ας αναπαυτει η ψυχη της.... και σιγουρα απο εκει θα σε βλεπει και θα νιωθει ευγνωμοσυνη για την καλη ζωη την αγαπη και τη φροντιδα που της προσφερες απλοχερα!!

----------


## xrisam

Λυπαμαι τοσο, ξέρω πιο νιωθεις. Όταν χάνουμε τα πλασματάκια μας άστα να πάνε....

Και απο μένα ένα μικρο  :Sign0006:  

Η Δαλιδά μας που την χάσαμε την περασμένη χρονια απο καρκίνο, ήταν μεγάλης ηλικίας την είχε γεννήσει σκυλίτσα μας. Ηταν μηχανόβια έκανε από μικρή βόλτες μαζί τον άντρα μου πάνω στην μηχανή.

----------


## dias

λυπαμαι πολυ κι εγω,το εχω περασει και ξερω τον πονο που νιωθεις φιλε μου....

----------


## Gardelius

Λυπάμαι Κυριάκο. 

Λόγια καρδιάς και μπράβο σου.

Χαίρομαι να έχουμε τέτοια μέλη ανάμεσα μας !

----------


## Steliosan

:Sick0004:

----------


## mai_tai

ενας λογος που δεν προκειται να ξαναπαρω σκυλο ειναι αυτος...!εχει πεθανει στα χερια μου σκυλακι π το ειχαμε ολη την ημερα στην αγγαλια μας..επι 14 χρονια !αυτη η  τελευταια εικονα δεν θα μου φυγει ποτε!κυριακο να την θυμασαι σαν μια γλυκια αναμνηση-(ετσι θα ηθελε κ αυτη..)καλα κουραγια φιλε μου!

----------


## Dimos_Greek

Λυπαμε κυριακο!!!!!!

----------

